# Kempo-Guy New Bellator Light Heavyweight Champion



## celtic_crippler (Mar 2, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/8...-vegh-new-bellator-light-heavyweight-champion

Congratulations to Attilla Vegh... strong striker!


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Aug 26, 2013)

Haven't seen this guy fight, but I do like what I've heard. Do you know anything about his Kempo Background?

Thanks

Tom


----------

